# How to transport a car from Cyprus to France?



## miss marseille (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi!

We're trying to find out how to transport a car from Cyprus (eg Limassol) to France...

France is the final destination but even Italy or Barcelona could be another option.

We've contacted two companies but they havent been able to help. there are websites online but seem to be rather out of date. There MUST be a way to do it, would anyone have a recommendation?

Thanks in advance

Miss Marseille


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

miss marseille said:


> Hi!
> 
> We're trying to find out how to transport a car from Cyprus (eg Limassol) to France...
> 
> ...


Have you thought about a ferry from Limassol to Greece and then driving to France?


----------



## miss marseille (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Veronica

yes, we've started thinking about that, but as time is short we really need the car in France asap.

None of the companies seem that enthused about giving us quotes! 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## miss marseille (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Veronica

yes, we've started thinking about that, but as time is short we really need the car in France asap.

I am shortly about to have twins and my parents need to have their car here in France to lend a hand!

None of the companies seem that enthused about giving us quotes! 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Our container stopped off at a French port on the way to Cyprus so if things are moved in, it must be possible to take things back to France. I suggest you contact one of the big removals companies in Cyprus and ask if they can help.

Otherwise, contact Louis Cruises and ship your car to Greece and then from Greece to Italy via another shipping line- there are ferry crossings between Brindisi and Bari in Italy and Athens. We did a short cruise with Louis Cruises last year from Limassol to Athens via several islands and a couple had their car on board and were taking it to Athens. It wasn't cheap but it was possible. At the moment Louis Cruises leave Limassol for Greece every couple of days.


----------



## rapho (Aug 21, 2008)

weekly departure, every Friday, Frimaldi freighetr cruise Limassol-Salerno (south of Naples)-Setubal (south of Lisbon)
cntct CruisCyprus in Larnaka to book.
Also, Salamis Lines LIM_Piraeus twice weekly departures.
NO LOUIS Cruise ferries this year!! ONLY one-way passenger mini cruises Rhodes-Limassol and Crete-LIM


----------



## Neal.K (Aug 10, 2008)

hi

There is a company in Larnaca called Parisbond Ltd they ship cars to the UK and Japan im sure that there will be able to help. there number is 24 819000.

Good Luck

Neal


----------



## rapho (Aug 21, 2008)

*Louis Lines 2008*



BabsM said:


> Our container stopped off at a French port on the way to Cyprus so if things are moved in, it must be possible to take things back to France. I suggest you contact one of the big removals companies in Cyprus and ask if they can help.
> 
> Otherwise, contact Louis Cruises and ship your car to Greece and then from Greece to Italy via another shipping line- there are ferry crossings between Brindisi and Bari in Italy and Athens. We did a short cruise with Louis Cruises last year from Limassol to Athens via several islands and a couple had their car on board and were taking it to Athens. It wasn't cheap but it was possible. At the moment Louis Cruises leave Limassol for Greece every couple of days.



Louis Lines is not accepting cars this year. Only one-way foot passengers, if so requested, and only on its mini-cruises Limassol-Rhodes and/or Limassol-Crete. 
However, Salamis Lines offers a twice weekly ro-ro service Limassol-Piraeus.
Alternatively, Italian GRIMALDI freighter cruises, as mentioned. Nearest port to France would be Salerno.


----------



## miss marseille (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for all the great responses...I'll start calling around again. ..hopefully I can organise something, it's coming up for Septemeber (I don't know about Cyprus but here in the south of France life stops for two months over summer- hard to get hold of anyone)


----------



## rapho (Aug 21, 2008)

*car - Limassol to France*

Take a look at the current article in Cyprus Mail on the subject. 

Greece-Italy ferry crossings are via PATRAS and Brindisi, Baris, ANCONA (principal port - best ships) and Venice.

There is a regular ferry service (Grimaldi Lines I THINK) between Civitavecchia (port of Rome) and TOULON. Take a look at euromer's site (Montpellier). 

there used to be a crossing Piraues-Barcelona (Euromed) (Grimaldi Lines) but this may have stopped. 

easiest soluti is o have car o Cyprus and the other in France!


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

Try Manda navigation Limassol. Tel 2556 7070. They are the shipping agents for Grimaldi group who ship out of Limassol port every week stopping at various ports on the way to the U.K.


Nick


----------

